# Subjects and topics covered on UHS entry test



## shararakhan (Sep 28, 2008)

Can someone please give me some information on the entry test.

Is it multiple choice?
How many questions?
What subjects are covered on the exam?
What topics from the subjects are on the exam?


all information about the content and format of the UHS entry test will be helpful.

Please help us foreigners who will be taking the exam at the end of this month,


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

o yes its MCQ's....the total marks are out of 1100 and the question paper contains english,physics,biology and chemistry.......the syllabus is based purely on Fsc....


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

shararakhan said:


> Is it multiple choice?
> How many questions?
> What subjects are covered on the exam?
> What topics from the subjects are on the exam?


Yes, it's multiple choice. Each correct answer earns you 5 marks. Each incorrect mark earns you -6.

There are about 220 questions (multiplied by five gives you a grand total of 1100 points).

As chickoos mentioned, the subjects are Biology, Chemistry, Physics, and English.

Pretty much anything int he FSc. course/syllabus is fair game as far as topics for each subject.



shararakhan said:


> Please help us foreigners who will be taking the exam at the end of this month,


The best advice I have is memorize the first and second year FSc. books as best you can. Also there are MCQ books available with practice MCAT questions that you can pick up to practice. A lot of local students join academies like KIPS to prepare for the entry test, so that might be something you want to look into as well. Good luck! #laugh


----------

